# Audi Collaborates with Grammy Nominated Electronic Trance Artist Ryan Farish for #remarkableaudi Song Set (Video + MP3 Downloads)



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi recently paired with Grammy nominated electronic chill-out/trance artist and TT Mk1 driver Ryan Farish to create a collection of songs under the project name #RemarkableAudi. The four songs, entitled "Hondling Hands", "Opus [Radio Edit]", "Flight of the Angels" and "RPM" can be found at Ryan's website (linked at the bottom). It seems the collection was inspired by Farish's preference to use his Audi as part of his creative process.

Here's a quick press release from Audi detailing the tie-in.



> Ryan Farish Uses Audi Soundcheck to Refine His Music
> 
> When trance and chill out musician Ryan Farish began investigating new equipment to help him perfect his recordings a few years ago, he was struck by a review that compared its qualities to the engineered precision of an Audi.
> 
> ...


Here's the first video teaser. Follow the link at the bottom to download the songs.






Download the songs at Bryan Farish's website * HERE *


----------

